# Ghoul



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Seems to be earlier. JRaef posted some interesting facts *HERE*


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I used to have a bunch of them in the 80's. Not sure where I got them or where they went to. I probably gave them away. They were not around in the earlier 80's so I am not sure when they came out.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That came out of a basement in a box of stuff. There were some brown leviton switch/3wire grounding combo devices in white boxes with blue ink. GC kept them. Miraculously, every item read ,"MADE IN USA".


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Miraculously, every item read ,"MADE IN USA".


This "*USA*"?:laughing:


----------



## metalpats (Apr 11, 2011)

The_Modifier said:


> This "*USA*"?:laughing:


this one probably make better stuff than the one south of canada


----------



## j johnson (Jul 20, 2009)

locks like the old bulldog push matic brakers i belive that thy stated in the 40s


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Gould Inc. bought the I-T-E Imperial Corp. in 1976, sold the division that made the product in question about 1984 to Siemens-Allis, later to be just Siemens.


----------

